# Not go in the street



## BigArn (Apr 23, 2009)

Or go across the street, just stay out of the street.
He was in the street twice yesterday, once while my SO was pulling in the drive he went out to greet her and went around the truck. Second time was to run over and great a lady and her Golder Retriever. I was not happy last night. He's been very good up until yesterday being off the leash.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Simple, if he runs across the street then don't let him off leash. Don't mean to sound rude, not trying to be at all, but that is the best way to keep your dog alive. We live out in the country on a road surrounded by farms. Only 5 other homes on the road, and I still won't let Bear off leash. Every time someone passes in a car, he tries to get to them. We have cows, and horses all around us, and our road ends on a wildlife preserve. Until he has a solid and trusted recall, there's no way I'll let him run free. Start with a long leash, and teach him where his boundry ends, when you know he won't try crossing the street, and will come to you EVERY time you call, give him the freedom of off leash.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What Kevin said!! Supervise and keep on leash, or a long-line. It is not reasonable to expect a young pup to understand those boundries, and to have the self control to not run across the street if he sees something interesting. Your job to keep him safe - and his job to repay you for you doing your job by giving you years of happiness!


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

Alot of folks on here dont recommend Invisible Fence due to others being able to get into your yard, however I put it in and absolutely love it... Ginger wont chase cars either way, but she knows her boundaries and stays in them... I even had them put the wire a ways back from the street to avoid her even trying to get out there


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Invisible fencing works BUT it's not a quick and instant fix like a real fence or a longline. 

It only works if you are absolutely committed to the training for months to get your dog really used to it.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Most any seasoned professional dog trainer can teach you how to teach boundry training. I have been teaching it for years to my private clients. There might be some written techniques on line if you search Google or Bing and even video clips on YouTube. Do some research it's amazing whats out there that can help.


----------

